# S+ packet



## amamba (Feb 10, 2012)

My husband hit S+ at the very end of December - his first time hitting that level. I was hoping he would get a welcome packet for S+ year 2011-2012 so I could get another upgrade coupon for a trip I am taking to PHL at the end of this month. He called and they did say they were sending one, but his packet that arrived today was actually for year 2012-2013. It contained 4 48 hour upgrade coupons and 2 companion fare coupons. It did also contain a S+ card with an expiration date of 2/28/2013 on it, so that should help with the United Club situation.

I am select for 2012-2013 but did not get my packet.

Anyone else get their S+ packets yet for 2012-2013?


----------



## J-1 3235 (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine arrived Wednesday the 8th 

Mike


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 10, 2012)

Not only did my S+ packet for 2012/13 arrive today, but also my AGR credit card, which I finally got around to applying for a few weeks ago!


----------



## gatelouse (Feb 10, 2012)

My S+ packet is in as well.

This year's coupons say "valid through 2/28/2013"--I don't see a not-valid-until date of March 1 like last year. So you may be able to use these coupons immediately if you have travel planned late this month.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine arrived today, Friday 2/10.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2012)

*I received my packet on Wednesday, Feb 8.*


----------



## rrdude (Feb 11, 2012)

*I received my packet on Wednesday, Feb 8.* 

Wife almost threw it out as "junk mail". I would have missed her.


----------



## amamba (Feb 11, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> My S+ packet is in as well.
> 
> This year's coupons say "valid through 2/28/2013"--I don't see a not-valid-until date of March 1 like last year. So you may be able to use these coupons immediately if you have travel planned late this month.


I need my new S+ coupons for my trip to Philly in May! Two people x two ways = four coupons.

I am also headed to Philly in March so will probably use my select coupons then.

If I book any more travel I am going to need to use my points for more coupons!


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Feb 11, 2012)

West Coast packet arrival yesterday.


----------



## jim55 (Feb 13, 2012)

My S+ packet arrived but no bag tags this time. Jim


----------



## transit54 (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone seeing select packets yet, or is this just S+?


----------



## amamba (Feb 15, 2012)

Still no select packet for me.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm thinking the S+ packets go out first because of the deadline for Club Acela access at the end of February, making them more time critical.


----------



## Dovecote (Feb 18, 2012)

transit54 said:


> Anyone seeing select packets yet, or is this just S+?


My wife and I both received our Select packets today 2/18.


----------



## sttsxm (Feb 20, 2012)

nothing yet for me....maybe tomorrow....heck last year i never got the stuff and had to pull teeth just to get the card....the agent in the CA at NYP helped me.....

hopefully this week..if not...another call to AGR






sheesh....so last year i had no upgrades, no companion passes..NADA...


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 20, 2012)

sttsxm said:


> nothing yet for me....maybe tomorrow....heck last year i never got the stuff and had to pull teeth just to get the card....the agent in the CA at NYP helped me.....
> 
> hopefully this week..if not...another call to AGR
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are on TSA's 'no-upgrade' list. 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Afsheen (Feb 22, 2012)

Dovecote said:


> transit54 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone seeing select packets yet, or is this just S+?
> ...


My wife and I both received our Select packets yesterday - 2/21. Three upgrade certificates and three Club Acela/10% discount certificates. Not sure how that compares to years past, as this is my first year with AGR status.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 22, 2012)

Afsheen said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > transit54 said:
> ...


I believe that's exactly the same as last year. I seem to recall that's what my mom got in her kit last year.


----------



## jb64 (Feb 22, 2012)

same except for the luggage tags, which I kind of liked. Why did they do away with those?


----------



## sttsxm (Feb 22, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> sttsxm said:
> 
> 
> > nothing yet for me....maybe tomorrow....heck last year i never got the stuff and had to pull teeth just to get the card....the agent in the CA at NYP helped me.....
> ...


\WISEGUY!!!





AND still no packet...SHEESH!!!! of course, maybe they are going alphabetically...i am pretty close to the end


----------



## Misty. (Feb 22, 2012)

Alphabetical might be how they did it, heh. I'm pretty well into the second half of things, and I got mine today. I better not lose these coupons, either - some of them have to last until some October Acela runs. :giggle:


----------



## saxman (Feb 22, 2012)

Nothing for me yet. I had to call AGR a few weeks ago to get some missing points posted at the end of the year which pushed me over the S+ threshold. I'm anxiously awaiting its arrival though.


----------



## amamba (Feb 22, 2012)

Nothing for me yet.


----------



## transit54 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat here. Still waiting.


----------



## NJCoastExp (Feb 26, 2012)

transit54 said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat here. Still waiting.


And you earned you status mostly the hard way. 1 Vermonter trip at the time.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 26, 2012)

transit54 said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat here. Still waiting.


*Ross, AGR may have given your Select to Stephen (Long Train Runnin)!!*


----------



## transit54 (Feb 29, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> *Ross, AGR may have given your Select to Stephen (Long Train Runnin)!!*


I'm begining to think so! Still nothing in the mail yet. I'll give it till the end of the week and then call them if nothing has come in.


----------



## amamba (Feb 29, 2012)

Mine finally arrived yesterday.


----------



## transit54 (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally got my card in the mail today.


----------

